# curtis 1fk23 mount for a 2003 gmc



## 2003gmc (Dec 19, 2020)

looking for 2003 gmc Curtis mount 1fk23 anybody have one or know where to get new or used one thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You could try Storks plows, they may have something. Unfortunately you are looking for a Unicorn, as Curtis got out of the truck plow business.


----------



## 2003gmc (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok thanks ,I'll keep looking. I have a mount on my 99 Silverado but I dont think it will fit the 03 Sierra according to their site ,might have to modify.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

2003gmc said:


> Ok thanks ,I'll keep looking. I have a mount on my 99 Silverado but I dont think it will fit the 03 Sierra according to their site ,might have to modify.


You may not have to change it that much. Print out the install instructions for both and give them a look.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

2003gmc said:


> Ok thanks ,I'll keep looking. I have a mount on my 99 Silverado but I dont think it will fit the 03 Sierra according to their site ,might have to modify.


They changed the bumper in 02(?) Which changed the clearance for a lot of plow mounts. If your kit was installed in 02 or later, it may fit the 03. That is going off knowledge of other brands though so I cant guarantee that Curtis is the same.


----------

